
Poor Sad Rich Kids Dumped by Apple - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/11/07/rich-kids-apple-ban-rich-kids-ban-rich-kids-app-removed-from-apple-store/
======
ourmandave
_Those left crying into their silk pillows can, however, still take solace in
the Rich Kids website – and its creators are working on an Android app._

Would the super rich get caught dead using an Android device? I thought Apple
owned the very high end market.

